# Whats VAS ??



## Dipen01 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey...

I am really pissed off with Airtel...On 23rd Sept, I got an flash message from Airtel that 35rs are debited from my balance as VAS Download Charge..

I tried calling Cust Care but i m unable to coz...it says send sms to 121 wid ur query...

Then today morning i again got a flash message same one..just the amount was 11 this time...!!

I dont understand what the hell is this VAS ..and am sure am not using anything like that..I jst have Mobile Office activated ...!! and so i use NET thru my PC and also at times in CELL..

Any suggestions on this VAS..??


Thanx


----------



## titun (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey dipen01, VAS means Value Added Services. These are the extra services you use with your phone connection, like HELLO TUNES, CALLER TUNES, downloading stuff ( wallpapers, ring tones, applications) from 8888 and other such numbers. They charge extra for it.

But as you are using Mobile Office via GPRS ( so do I ), they should not charge you extra for downloading anything to ur cell or PC. When I activated my GPRS, i confirmed from Customer Care that they will not charge anything extra except the monthly rental, for anything I download, ONLY EXCEPT when i purchase something online by using credit card from my cell phone.

So I think you might have used Aitel Live! so that you got extra bill. I DON'T KNOW if Airtel Live! is free or not , I think it is a value added service and they will charge for using it, so I have never used it.

Btw, in my region (Orissa) the monthly rental is Rs 199/-. Where do u stay & how much it is in ur region ??


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 2, 2006)

Am in Pune and the charge for GPRS is 11.99 rs/day..So i never deactivate it..!!

Well Airtel Live means surfin through Cell...well yeah i surfed quite a few times...!! but ppl said that Airtel Live is free..!!

Thats why...besided...am using no extra service...!!


----------



## titun (Oct 2, 2006)

What   You pay Rs 360/- for GPRS. Anyways, I also have heard in this forum that Airtel Live! is free, but I don't believe it. I just checked my detailed GPRS usage, I am also charged Rs 4. for VAS. I will try to inquire about this tomorrow from the customer care and if they tell me why I am charged for, i will let you know.

It seems that we have to ask AirTel in every detail, which is free & which is VAS . I will do it tomorrow, and will tell here.


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 2, 2006)

I got one flash again...

11.99 debited..!!

Damn why do i think that everytime they debit my GPRS (11.99)...they notify me by flash..!!

Ill have to keep track of every penny from my balance..that way ill be able to find out the exact reason..

coz as i said...on 23rd it was 35 rs.... (11.99 of 3 days)..It will be a big relief..if its this way..!!

let se..will hav to cal CC from some other Airtel Cell


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 3, 2006)

titun said:
			
		

> What   You pay Rs 360/- for GPRS. Anyways, I also have heard in this forum that Airtel Live! is free, but I don't believe it. I just checked my detailed GPRS usage, I am also charged Rs 4. for VAS. I will try to inquire about this tomorrow from the customer care and if they tell me why I am charged for, i will let you know.
> 
> It seems that we have to ask AirTel in every detail, which is free & which is VAS . I will do it tomorrow, and will tell here.


AFAIK, airtel live is free.. Once you activate WAP (which is free), you can access airtel live page.. However, any downloads from here will be charged.. I've been using this for the past 3 years and I've never been charged more..


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah so nw i guess...it jst they are deducting my GPRS charge and notifying it as VAS


----------



## Pathik (Oct 7, 2006)

yup... exactly... but do keep a chek.... sometimes they mite cut more....


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 8, 2006)

@Dipen01 if you want to contact airtel try calling 9892098920 from a landline if you are a prepaid subscriber and 9892012345 from landline if you are a postpaid subscriber. There seems to be something wrong with 121 number.


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 9, 2006)

hey all airtel live is free only to surf but for different downloads there are its different charges too that are mentioned below each download, like for a movie clip its 15rs/clip download.......got it.?


----------



## sudhakar35in (Oct 10, 2006)

*Illiterate  About  Airtel  Vas*

See, I belong  to  TN. Don't you guys know that only facilities (ie., they don't charge and rental) of Airtel LIVE, Airtel MMS are free and all premium content downloads are chargeable?. Who gives ringtones for free?. You yourself will download or enable premium facilities and blame Airtel?. What a childish habit?. In TN, they charge Rs.375 for 1 month (or Rs.20 per day basis) unlimited GPRS (can be used in mobile and computer) but all premium content downloads are chargeable.

I am not working in Airtel. 4 days back they charged Rs.6 instead of Rs.0.60 for 1 min 45 sec call to local CuG number. I called customer care. They agreed that it is network problem and will refund the excess amount (Rs.5.40). In the same way they refunded the amount on 09-10-2006 after 6 pm. What do you say for that?. Tell me?.

NOTE : FIRST OF ALL YOU GUYS NOTE DOWN THE CHARGES FOR PREMIUM CONTENT BEFORE FALSELY BLAMING THE PROVIDERS


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 11, 2006)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> @Dipen01 if you want to contact airtel try calling 9892098920 from a landline if you are a prepaid subscriber and 9892012345 from landline if you are a postpaid subscriber. There seems to be something wrong with 121 number.



Thanx will try it...it really baad yaar...damn cant ask dem anything..

if they are facing so much prob...why not make it paid like HUTCH...atleast u dont hav to run around for genuine probs


----------

